# This is my partner...



## bookandlanguagelover

Salvete!

I want to know how to say "This is my partner.  Her name is _______" 
The setting is a classroom.

"Socia mea est.  ________ nomen est."  Does that work?  I want to keep it very simple.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## infinite sadness

"Haec mihi socia est. Ei nomen est _________ "


----------



## bookandlanguagelover

Gratias tibi ago!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Haec mihi puella est. ___________ appellatur.


----------



## Fred_C

Salve.
In English, you can make an uncomplete sentence and leave a blank at some specific place to build different possibilities ("her name is _____"), because there remains the position of the word to fill in, which is important in English grammar.
But this technique is not very well suited to the latin language, because the position is not very important, and the case is.

Therefore, I think the best way to answer your question is something like : 
"Haec mihi socia est. Ei nomen est <name in the nominative>"
Or "Haec mihi puella est. Vocatur <name in the nominative>".


----------



## Fred_C

Nescio quid dicere vellet rogator qui verbo "partner" usus est. Non dixit se loqui de muliere quae secum vivit.


----------



## Arrius

Sic, verum est. In schola sunt.


----------

